# here's another crazy young guitar genius



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

this kid is really good. unlike a lot of the child wonder players, his rhythm is really strong... kudos to his teacher, he's doing a great job.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

That was cool.
lol i like the comment
"thats not a kid
ITS A TINY NINJA"

All joking aside he played the song very well


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes, but knowing what I learned in my years of living in Korea, I can't help but hope his parents aren't putting too much pressure on him.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree...asians are know for pushing their kids to the point of suicide, it's well documented.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> I agree...asians are know for pushing their kids to the point of suicide, it's well documented.


Many Korean parents put too much pressure on their kids, but I wouldn't say that they drive them to suicide. Besides, you simply can't discuss suicide in Korea without mentioning the strong stigma that is attached to mental illness and to seeking psychiatric help.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, that kid has huge ears. You can tell he didn't just learn it from tab because he's actually interpreting each song for a solo performance.

He does a great job of Moon River but I couldn't find the link. This one has some cool chords and licks in it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-TxDAVP08o&feature=related


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Yeah, that kid has huge ears. You can tell he didn't just learn it from tab because he's actually interpreting each song for a solo performance.
> 
> He does a great job of Moon River but I couldn't find the link. This one has some cool chords and licks in it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-TxDAVP08o&feature=related


Maybe that's how he was thought the song, though. But, I know kids that age that have perfect pitch, so maybe he's playing by ear.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm Korean and frankly some of you folks seem to misunderstand the intentions of many Asian parents. The fact is simple, Asia is a very competitive land, much more so than Canada. Parents are just trying to teach their children discipline and autonomy so that they can survive in the real world. Getting a stable job in Korea is very hard these days. We Asians come from a very different culture where the bar has been set very high for those who want to succeed. It's every parent's wish to see their child come to the top and live comfortable lives. Ultimately, the children are the ones that will benefit from all of this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> I'm Korean and frankly some of you folks seem to misunderstand the intentions of many Asian parents. The fact is simple, Asia is a very competitive land, much more so than Canada. Parents are just trying to teach their children discipline and autonomy so that they can survive in the real world. Getting a stable job in Korea is very hard these days. We Asians come from a very different culture where the bar has been set very high for those who want to succeed. It's every parent's wish to see their child come to the top and live comfortable lives. Ultimately, the children are the ones that will benefit from all of this.



Well the road to hell was paved with good intentions.

Sadly, balance is often lacking though. Kids need time to be kids. I don't like the approach of forcing them to be little adults and start thinking in terms of their careers at such young ages. One of the negative aspects of such structured and regimented dicipline at such a young age is the lack of creative and independent thought later in life.

Just my opinion of course. This is not only true of Korea. Japan is at least as bad in this respect (or as good if you like).



No doubt the kid has talent however, regardless of how he was trained.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Hes a gifted guitar player...I listened to about 4 songs of his however after about 4 songs I kind of got bored of the whole classical picking thing...its cool though however its not something I could listen to for a long period of time.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

noobcake said:


> I'm Korean and frankly some of you folks seem to misunderstand the intentions of many Asian parents. The fact is simple, Asia is a very competitive land, much more so than Canada. Parents are just trying to teach their children discipline and autonomy so that they can survive in the real world. Getting a stable job in Korea is very hard these days. We Asians come from a very different culture where the bar has been set very high for those who want to succeed. It's every parent's wish to see their child come to the top and live comfortable lives. Ultimately, the children are the ones that will benefit from all of this.


Well, I hope you don't lump me into that group.

I've enjoyed living in Korea long enough to have earned the right to vote in the South Korean elections and stand in the line for Korean citizens at the airport. I'm also raising a child in Korea. So, clearly, my perspective on the South Korean educational system is not merely that of an outsider (or a layperson...But, I won't get into my professional qualifications)...Besides, although I think that Koreans kids often lead overly structured lives, my original comment was made in reference to my dealings with stage parents in Korea (Not to say that they are all bad. Most people I've met at auditions were actually very nice). I should have made that clear. 

Sorry if my original comment offended you in any way.

With that said, I'm happy to hear that you're Korean. Where are you originally from in Korea?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

My comment wasn't directed at you NB-SK and I'm not offended in any way so don't worry about it :smile:. Also, I was born in Seoul, but most of my family is from Daegu and Busan. Anyways, basically to sum things up, Asian parents are generally more strict than Canadian parents due to the increasingly competitive nature in Asia. It's this competitiveness that made Korea the country that it is now. A mere 50 years ago, South Korea was a "middle-of-nowhere" country with no promising industries or natural resources or anything for that matter. Asian countries are evolving like mad and this evolution is essentially driven by competitiveness. I suppose that one day when Asian country have caught up to the West, a more "chill" frame of mind will be found in Asia, but until then, Asia = survival of the fittest.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

noobcake said:


> My comment wasn't directed at you NB-SK and I'm not offended in any way so don't worry about it :smile:. Also, I was born in Seoul, but most of my family is from Daegu and Busan. Anyways, basically to sum things up, Asian parents are generally more strict than Canadian parents due to the increasingly competitive nature in Asia. It's this competitiveness that made Korea the country that it is now. A mere 50 years ago, South Korea was a "middle-of-nowhere" country with no promising industries or natural resources or anything for that matter. Asian countries are evolving like mad and this evolution is essentially driven by competitiveness. I suppose that one day when Asian country have caught up to the West, a more "chill" frame of mind will be found in Asia, but until then, Asia = survival of the fittest.


Yes, I agree...to a point. Not all Korean parents are strict. Like anywhere else, you'll find quite a few that are downright negligent. But, as a general rule, Korean parents are strict with their kids when it comes to education.

As for economic growth... Yes, most of the natural resources on the Korean peninsula are in the northern half. Traditionally, what is now South Korea was always poorer, or at least it was following the Japanese invasion (we all know how that changed thanks to Kim Jong Il's nearsighted policies). This makes the economic growth South Korea has had since the first Korean War (yes, there were two, but most people don't know about it because it was on a much smaller scale as was effectively contained within the DMZ) doubly impressive.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow NB-SK you've obviously done your homework  . Your knowledge on Korea is commendable.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, back to the topic at hand...I am blown away by this young fellow's playing! I got totally lost in YouTube for a while checking out his videos, and I must say, I wish I had some more time to spend looking at more of them, but I will have to wait for another day, and I have bookmarked one as a starting point for next time. I love the arrangements, and not having developed much fingerpicking technique as of yet, I am in awe of anyone who can do it well, especially one so young as this. Thanx for the link, suttree!
-Mikey


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

His youtube account is full of breathtaking performances. Kudos, kid.


----------

